# I need some ideas



## Herb G. (Sep 25, 2018)

My wife bought me some planks / boards awhile back, thinking I would automatically know what to make with them. Boy, was she wrong !
Most are 3/4" thick X 3-5" wide, and 24" long.
She bought me anything from Yellowheart to Cherry to Maple and even some Leopardwood.

It would be fine for a cutting board, except that most cutting boards aren't made from exotic woods.
Now I have a stash of boards and I have no idea what to make from them.

I'd like to make something nice that makes use of the exotic wood, but I am stuck for ideas.
Anyone have some ideas?


----------



## pinky (Sep 25, 2018)

boxes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lonewolf (Sep 25, 2018)

Something specifically for the wife . She bought the wood .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 25, 2018)

Jewelry box

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 25, 2018)

Segmented things, e.g., bowls, vases, trivets, coasters, State map wall hangings. Chuck


----------



## kweinert (Sep 25, 2018)

I made one of these





And now im making 6 more to see if other people like them as much as my wife does.





Aside from the 2 walnut ones I have no idea what the other woods are. They're from the pallet of exotic cut offs from the local Woodcraft.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 25, 2018)

The problem is I only have one of each of these boards.
Not enough to make a box, unless it's a small one.
I guess I can always fire up my antique table saw & make pen blanks or knife handles out of them for selling.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 25, 2018)

Herb, I would advise against cutting them up and selling them since she bought them for you. She may string you up! But..if you do decide to sell, I might be interested in a board of yellowheart and Leopardwood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 25, 2018)

Do you have a lathe? how bout a bowl from a board, here's a pic I pulled off the web as an example , lots of tutorials on you tube..... on the other hand I have made plenty of cutting boards using exotics, they make a very pretty board, so that would be an easy way to use them...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 25, 2018)

kweinert said:


> I made one of these
> 
> View attachment 153415
> 
> ...




Very nice!! How do you play it? It is a drinking game right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Sep 26, 2018)

sprucegum said:


> Very nice!! How do you play it? It is a drinking game right?



In that I suppose anything can be a drinking game, yes. However, they're intended to be a set of single flower vases.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lonewolf (Sep 26, 2018)

Strongly advise against selling . Not only would she not buy you more wood she might deprive you of a place to put the wood you already have.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## frankp (Oct 1, 2018)

Cutting boards are great and fairly easy to do. You can get pretty creative with patterns or keep it simple.


----------



## Patrude (Oct 1, 2018)

Lamiate thin accent pieces lengthwise , make cribbage boards. I always keep several completed cribbage boards on hand for gifts or donation items.


----------

